# Network cable markings



## Druzil

Hello!

I have 4 different network cables. Basically, of pure interest, I want to know the meaning of each marking on each of the cables.


"*YFC *FTP *ENHANCED *CAT.5 PATCH *ISO/IEC 11801 & EN 50173 3P VERIFIED - 26AWGX4P TYPE CM (UL) C(UL) CMG E164469*"

"*Delta 4PAIRS 24AWG* CAT.5e UTP PATCH CABLE.. *<11/03>*"

"*AWM E329905 STYLE 2835 24AWG *60 Degree C * 30V VW-1 TIA/EIA-568B.2 *CAT.5E PATCH CABLE *A0310D231T*"

"CAT.6 UTP PATCH CABLE *4x2x24AWG*"

Basically I only know what cable type it is, but there is much more information printed on the cables. 
What does the printed text (in bold) on the cables mean?


----------



## kobaj

I'm thinking the string of numbers, such as CMG E164469 or A0310D231T is just factory identification stuff. Allowing them to know which batch, location, time, etc, that made that particular cable. I could be incorrect about that though.

I do know for a fact, the following:

The 4 pairs 24 AWG and 4x2x24AWG and etc is telling you the number of wires inside the sheathing and what gauge they are. AWG. Twisted Pair. Ethernet.


----------

